# 内核配置指南（大家一起来完善）

## punkid

提示：所有不确定或者我根本不知道的东西我都用红色文字进行标记，希望大家提出意见，以便更好的完善。

内核配置指南

  -by puNk!d

前言/废话

  相信每个linuxer第一次编译内核都和我一样，面对庞大的options无从选择，论坛里的内核编译介绍资料又不多，有也不完整。官方的英文文档虽然很全，但是没几个愿意花精力看。大概花了2天时间写了这篇文章，把绝大部分的内核编译选项都给列出来了，并提供相应的解释。当然，我也是个菜鸟，能力有限，里面很多的东西自己都没能弄明白，只是照英文文档翻译了几个关键的句子。所以肯定会有很多的错误和疏忽，希望大家一起来修正这篇文章。我仅仅是提供个框架，权当抛砖引玉，更重要的大家一起来完善，帮助我修正里面的错误，提供更详细准确的解释。

基于目前最新内核2.6.13写的。

  部分内容参考了中国linux公社的gxl117兄的按步就班编译2.6内核

正题

   

----------

## punkid

接上

      USB support  ---> #这一部分实在是不想一一介绍了，太多了，而且很多我们都用不到，我只列出几个必选的，其他的你自己看的去

         <*> Support for Host-side USB #要用USB就得选上这个

         --- Miscellaneous USB options                                             

         [*] USB device filesystem #都应该选上这个的                                                

           .......                                   

         --- USB Host Controller Drivers                                           

         <*> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support #如果需要支持USB 2.0的话就要选上                                           

         [*] Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL) #把这个选上也比较好

         <*> UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support #如果你是intel或via主板就选上                                                                                

         --- USB Device Class drivers #这里面有什么USB设备就选上呢么                                             

         < > USB Audio support                                                     

         < > USB Bluetooth TTY support                                             

         < > USB MIDI support                                                      

         < > USB Modem (CDC ACM) support 

         < > USB Printer support                                                   

           ......              

         --- USB Input Devices                                                     

         <*> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support #你的鼠标是USB的就可以选                        

         [*] HID input layer support #键盘，鼠标或者joysticks是USB的就选上                                            

           ......

      MMC/SD Card support  ---> 

         < > MMC support #你有的话就选

      InfiniBand support  ---> 

         < > InfiniBand support #同上                                  

      SN Devices  ---> 

File systems#你使用什么文件系统格式就选哪个，不过最好把常用的ext2,ext3和reiserfs都选了。除了debug不选，其他的都选上

   <*> Second extended fs support                                          

   [*] Ext2 extended attributes                                          

   [*] Ext2 POSIX Access Control Lists                                 

   [*] Ext2 Security Labels                                            

   [ ] Ext2 execute in place support (NEW) #这个不确定的话可以不选                              

   <*> Ext3 journalling file system support                                

   [*] Ext3 extended attributes                                          

   [*] Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists                                 

   [*] Ext3 Security Labels                                            

   [ ] JBD (ext3) debugging support                                               

   <*> Reiserfs support                                                    

   [ ] Enable reiserfs debug mode                                        

   [*] Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs                                        

   [*] ReiserFS extended attributes                                      

   [*] ReiserFS POSIX Access Control Lists                             

   [*] ReiserFS Security Labels                                        

   < > JFS filesystem support 

   XFS support  --->

      < > XFS filesystem support 

   < > Minix fs support 

   < > ROM file system support   

   [*] Inotify file change notification support #不确定的话就选上这个

   [ ] Quota support #启用这个，可以设置每个用户最多可使用的文件空间，可以不用选

   < > Old quota format support #上面这个没用的话，这个也可以不选

   < > Quota format v2 support #同上

   < > Kernel automounter support #用来加载远程文件系统的，一般用不着，不选

   < > Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3) #同上

   CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems  ---> 

      <*> ISO 9660 CDROM file system support #要读取光碟内容当然得选这个                        

      [*] Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions #这个是微软扩展的CDROM文件格式，能支持长文件名，所以也选上吧                       

      [*] Transparent decompression extension #这个是linux下扩张的能自动压缩存入CDROM中的数据并自动解压当你访问CD时，不错的功能，选

上                   

      <*> UDF file system support #一种新的CD-ROMS和DVDs的文件格式，也选上吧

   DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  ---> 

      <*> MSDOS fs support #支持微软的MSDOS分区，选上吧，如果你是双系统                                        

      <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support #选上，这样可以在linux下加载windows的FAT分区                            

      (936) Default codepage for FAT #这里设定为936（简体中文），以后加载FAT分区就不要再加这个参数了                              

      (gb2312) Default iocharset for FAT #因为FAT对于UTF-8支持不是很好，这个你可以换成gb2312.默认为 

iso8859-1                     

      < > NTFS file system support #如果你打算加载NTFS分区就得选上。

   Pseudo filesystems  ---> 

      [*] /proc file system support #这个当然选上啦                                      

      [ ] /proc/kcore support #目前不起作用，不选                                            

      [ ] /dev/pts Extended Attributes #不确定的话可以不选                                    

      [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs) #这个也是最好选上的 (不选glibc会出错)               

      [ ] tmpfs Extended Attributes #不确定的话不选                                     

      [ ] HugeTLB file system support #目前不起作用，不选

   Miscellaneous filesystems  ---> #这些格式你需要哪个就选哪个，反正我一个也不需要

      < > ADFS file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)                               

      < > Amiga FFS file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)                          

      < > Apple Macintosh file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)                    

      < > Apple Extended HFS file system support                                

      < > BeOS file system (BeFS) support (read only) (EXPERIMENTAL)            

      < > BFS file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                

      < > EFS file system support (read only) (EXPERIMENTAL)                    

      < > Compressed ROM file system support (cramfs)                           

      < > FreeVxFS file system support (VERITAS VxFS(TM) compatible)            

      < > OS/2 HPFS file system support  

      < > QNX4 file system support (read only)                                  

      < > System V/Xenix/V7/Coherent file system support                        

      < > UFS file system support (read only)                  

   Network File Systems  ---> #以下这几种网络文件系统格式，请根据自己的需要选择

      < > NFS file system support                                                 

      < > NFS server support                                                      

      < > SMB file system support (to mount Windows shares etc.)                  

      < > CIFS support (advanced network filesystem for Samba, Window and o       

      < > NCP file system support (to mount NetWare volumes)                      

      < > Coda file system support (advanced network fs)                          

      < > Andrew File System support (AFS) (Experimental)  

   Partition Types  ---> 

      [ ] Advanced partition selection #通常不用选这个

   Native Language Support  ---> #这里是设置本地语言支持的。其他的不要设置了，直接再选种你的本地语言就可以了

      <*> Simplified Chinese charset (CP936, GB2312) #简体中文请选这个

      < > Traditional Chinese charset (Big5) #繁体中文请选这个

      <*> NLS UTF8 #这个也选上吧

Profiling support

   [ ] Profiling support (EXPERIMENTAL) #直译就是剖析，其实就是提供一种检测代码运行效率的工具，如果你不编程的话，这个东西也没有用

<*> OProfile system profiling (EXPERIMENTAL) #也不知道什么东西，不过还是选上好了，不然第一个白选了

Kernel hacking

   [*] Show timing information on printks #用来分析内核启动过慢的用的，选上

   [ ] Kernel debugging #不要选，这个会增大很多编译时的tmp空间

Security options

   [ ] Enable access key retention support #如果你不确定的话就不要选  

   [ ] Enable different security models #同上

Cryptographic options

   [ ] Cryptographic API #用来加密储存文件用的,对普通用户用处不大,如果你有特别重要的资料,那你应该选上.此外如果你使用了无线网卡上网，也最好选上这个，具体信息请查看这篇文章http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200                                            

   [ ] HMAC support                                                

   < > Null algorithms                                             

   < > MD4 digest algorithm                                        

   < > MD5 digest algorithm                                        

   < > SHA1 digest algorithm                                       

   < > SHA256 digest algorithm                                     

   < > SHA384 and SHA512 digest algorithms                         

   < > Whirlpool digest algorithms                                 

   < > Tiger digest algorithms 

   < > DES and Triple DES EDE cipher algorithms                    

   < > Blowfish cipher algorithm                                   

   < > Twofish cipher algorithm                                    

   < > Serpent cipher algorithm                                    

   < > AES cipher algorithms (i586)                                

   < > CAST5 (CAST-128) cipher algorithm                           

   < > CAST6 (CAST-256) cipher algorithm                           

   < > TEA and XTEA cipher algorithms                              

   < > ARC4 cipher algorithm                                       

   < > Khazad cipher algorithm   

   < > Anubis cipher algorithm                                     

   < > Deflate compression algorithm                               

   < > Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm                          

   < > CRC32c CRC algorithm                                        

   < > Testing module                 

   Hardware crypto devices  ---> 

      < > Support for VIA PadLock ACE 

Library routines #用不着你选了，你也没的选

   --- CRC-CCITT functions                                               

   --- CRC32 functions                                                   

   --- CRC32c (Castagnoli, et al) Cyclic Redundancy-Check

  ─────────────────────────────────────────────

END

----------

## p1u70

waga,well done!!

----------

## EricHsu

well done!

这正是我一直想写却没能写的  :Very Happy: 

已收入 "文档收藏夹", 希望大家多多主动发帖分享经验! 这都是这个版里的宝贵财富  :Smile: 

----------

## punkid

thx.不过一直有个问题,就是实在不清楚Cryptographic options是干什么的.

哪位大虾能查找一下资料,把这部分给完善了.

----------

## akar

 *punkid wrote:*   

> thx.不过一直有个问题,就是实在不清楚Cryptographic options是干什么的.
> 
> 哪位大虾能查找一下资料,把这部分给完善了.

 

來看看這篇：

http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6451

----------

## punkid

半懂！

这项功能到底离我们有多近呢？

到底在哪些方面需要它？

----------

## babyfai

Good！

但幹麼大部份也編進內核，而不編成模組？

還有， ALSA 那部份全編進內核好像會有問題....

----------

## punkid

 *babyfai wrote:*   

> Good！
> 
> 但幹麼大部份也編進內核，而不編成模組？
> 
> 還有， ALSA 那部份全編進內核好像會有問題....

 

thx.不过你能具体说一下哪些能编译为模块吗?

还有ALSA这部分如果全遍进去会出问题的话，那应该精简哪个呢？我是按照官方文档的推荐选的，

----------

## akar

 *punkid wrote:*   

> 半懂！
> 
> 这项功能到底离我们有多近呢？
> 
> 到底在哪些方面需要它？

 

說遠不遠。 ；） 看你這嘛努力，我也不能懶。

這是GNU/Linux座談會在2003那份關於加密模組加入核心的報告：

http://archive.linuxsymposium.org/ols2003/Proceedings/All-Reprints/Reprint-Cooke-OLS2003.pdf

這是 Linux和Windows安全性的比較（首個?應用例 IPSec，網絡加密傳輸）：

http://os.newsforge.com/os/04/05/18/1715247.shtml

關於核心的加密模組的另一個應用例（資料加密保存）：

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Cryptoloop-HOWTO.html

http://www.saout.de/misc/dm-crypt/

對2.6版本的核心的改進之處做了一個撮評，相信是了解核心的好文章：

http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT7885999771.html

【分享】RH Linux 9下面的VPN Server架设(中文)：

https://dream4ever.org/archive/t-33767.html

額外的，找到這個教 核心導讀（自稱是ernel Hacking Lessons），去看看吧：

http://www.linuxchix.org/content/courses/kernel_hacking/

----------

## punkid

 *akar wrote:*   

>  *punkid wrote:*   半懂！
> 
> 这项功能到底离我们有多近���
> 
> 到底在哪些方面需要它？ 
> ...

 

十分感谢akar,你提供的这些文章我都看了.不过英文水平有限,不能说都看懂了.

从这篇文章Cryptoloop HOWTO来看,个人觉得对普通用户作用不大,它的功能是对文件进行加密储存,而普通用户并不需要这样做,而且也会比较麻烦.所以,我觉得Cryptographic选项应该可以被N掉.

----------

## akar

　　是啊，我也覺得　看英文文檔，始終不如中文的。  :Smile: 

----------

## punkid

另外,还有一个问题--Sound里的选项

ISA devices --->

PCI devices --->

USB devices --->

这些设备使用的是ALSA的驱动还是官方开发的驱动啊?

----------

## dundas

good, support punkid!

----------

## EricHsu

 *punkid wrote:*   

> thx.不过一直有个问题,就是实在不清楚Cryptographic options是干什么的.
> 
> 哪位大虾能查找一下资料,把这部分给完善了.

 

Cryptographic options 以我目前的理解是一堆加密算法的模块, 普通用户可以一个都不用. 不过, 没记错的话, 在最近的 morph-sources 中需要打开 Cryptographic options 中的某个模块之后才有 reiser4 文件系统的选项. 我得回去看看自己的机器才能确认..

----------

## punkid

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

>  *punkid wrote:*   thx.不过一直有个问题,就是实在不清楚Cryptographic options是干什么的.
> 
> 哪位大虾能查找一下资料,把这部分给完善了. 
> 
> Cryptographic options 以我目前的理解是一堆加密算法的模块, 普通用户可以一个都不用. 不过, 没记错的话, 在最近的 morph-sources 中需要打开 Cryptographic options 中的某个模块之后才有 reiser4 文件系统的选项. 我得回去看看自己的机器才能确认..

 

morph-sources应该不依赖于Cryptographic options，前段时间我也问了这个问题。你可以看看这个

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2613938-highlight-.html#2613938 （我用的就是最近的2.6.12-morph7内核）

----------

## EricHsu

 *punkid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> morph-sources应该不依赖于Cryptographic options，前段时间我也问了这个问题。你可以看看这个
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2613938-highlight-.html#2613938 （我用的就是最近的2.6.12-morph7内核）

 

wow! 明白了~ 把那个讨论帖归入文档收藏夹了, 点滴积累版内知识  :Smile: 

----------

## druggo

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

>  *punkid wrote:*   thx.不过一直有个问题,就是实在不清楚Cryptographic options是干什么的.
> 
> 哪位大虾能查找一下资料,把这部分给完善了. 
> 
> Cryptographic options 以我目前的理解是一堆加密算法的模块, 普通用户可以一个都不用. 不过, 没记错的话, 在最近的 morph-sources 中需要打开 Cryptographic options 中的某个模块之后才有 reiser4 文件系统的选项. 我得回去看看自己的机器才能确认..

 

这个上次不是讨论过了？其实就是需要zlib的支持而已，我也没找到单独选zlib的地方，不过我用ppp，选中了一个带zlib的：）

----------

## EricHsu

 *druggo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 这个上次不是讨论过了？其实就是需要zlib的支持而已，我也没找到单独选zlib的地方，不过我用ppp，选中了一个带zlib的：）

 

en, 确实讨论过啦, 俺今天才仔细看明白了, 嘿嘿...

----------

## gentoo.cn

POSIX Message Queues 

POSIX标准的消息队列

Boot from EFI support (EXPERIMENTAL)

EFI引导的支持  （EFI是IA64 （Itanium安腾）上的类似PC机BIOS的东西，EFI功能更强大）

ACPI Video

高级配置与电源接口中的视频部分的支持

EISA support 

Vesa Local Bus priming 

EISA和Vesa总线的支持，在486上这些总线还很常见

Executable file formats

是Linux kernel中ABI支持的可执行的文件格式

通过ABI在linux中可以执行SCO, solaris等操作系统的程序

----------

## punkid

thanx gentoo.cn ,已经按你的说明对原文进行修改了.也希望大家继续对这篇文章的内容进行修正.  :Wink: 

----------

## MACHINE

给楼主网络方面的纠错和补充：

1、IPSec相关选项只有使用IPSec的时候才能用到。

2、QoS并不可以自动帮个人计算机的各种数据流分配优先级，如果不设定就无效，并且占用一定的CPU资源和网络带宽。它的主要功能是，作为一个路由器或NAT来讲，它增加了可以修改网内各个计算机的各个数据流优先级的功能。只有使用相应第三方软件修改各个数据流CoS后，才有效。

3、VLAN是第三层交换。意在同一个多层交换机内划分不同的广播域和冲突域，然后使用第三方软件Zebra/Quagga进行各个网间路由。

----------

## MACHINE

DVB For Linux 就是对高清晰度数字电视的支持，需要数字电视卡。

很多北京深圳的数字电视机顶盒内嵌Linux，就使用了DVB For Linux。

----------

## MACHINE

I2C support 

如果你不想使用Motherboard Sensor，可以不选。

----------

## firefox2004

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

>  *punkid wrote:*   thx.不过一直有个问题,就是实在不清楚Cryptographic options是干什么的.
> 
> 哪位大虾能查找一下资料,把这部分给完善了. 
> 
> Cryptographic options 以我目前的理解是一堆加密算法的模块, 普通用户可以一个都不用. 不过, 没记错的话, 在最近的 morph-sources 中需要打开 Cryptographic options 中的某个模块之后才有 reiser4 文件系统的选项. 我得回去看看自己的机器才能确认..

 

Cryptographic options is typically useful when you need wireless-encryption support for your wireless card.  You may check out this from gentoo wiki on ipw2200 as an example.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

----------

## bookstack

 *punkid wrote:*   

> 另外,还有一个问题--Sound里的选项
> 
> ISA devices --->
> 
> PCI devices --->
> ...

 

merge到kernel的alsa驱动，不是很新。现在都是加入alsa支持，然后什么都不选，

emerge alsa-drivers alsa-tools

----------

## punkid

谢谢大家的纠正和意见。

我刚进大学，没有电脑。10.1回家的话我就把大家的修正全部添加进去。

或者麻烦斑竹大哥帮我完善这篇文章。

----------

## EricHsu

 *punkid wrote:*   

> 谢谢大家的纠正和意见。
> 
> 我刚进大学，没有电脑。10.1回家的话我就把大家的修正全部添加进去。
> 
> 或者麻烦斑竹大哥帮我完善这篇文章。

 

哎呀, 还真是, 记起来你和我妹都是今年高考的呐! 恭喜恭喜! 

高中就接触兔兔了, 而且已经这么有研究了, 以后一定是个 linux 专家!

准备把电脑挪学校去咯, 等着你的完善  :Wink: 

----------

## punkid

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

>  *punkid wrote:*   谢谢大家的纠正和意见。
> 
> 我刚进大学，没有电脑。10.1回家的话我就把大家的修正全部添加进去。
> 
> 或者麻烦斑竹大哥帮我完善这篇文章。 
> ...

 

过奖了，对于linux我的确是个菜鸟，好多基础的东西都不清楚。不过自己写了这篇文章后感觉自己有不少提高，尤其是大家提出的宝贵意见，纠正了我不少常识性的错误。

今年年底准备买台电脑放在寝室里，不过想等sempron 64bit 939系列出来再说，显示器准备买个三星的19' CRT。价钱控制在5500左右，到时大家给点意见啊!对攒机我是没啥实践经验。  :Wink: 

----------

## Lance

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ( ) Local version - append to kernel release #这个似乎没多大实际意义，只是在内核文件后附加一串字符，不用填
> 
> 

 

我最近倒是找到了这个选项的一个妙用。

大概半年前买进了一台IBM Thinkpad 600E的二手电脑。第一件事就是想在上面装上gentoo, 但是非常遗憾，网络一直搞不通。查了很多材料都搞不定。但是我使用的gentoo的LiveCD却可以正常的配置好网络，问题出在我不知道如何正确的配置内核。查了很多资料，所有相关的module都选上了，就是不行。本来打算退而求其次，用ubuntoo, 结果ubuntoo的liveCD都启不动网络。

后来把distCC配好了，下定决心从最简单的内核开始。基本上就是现关掉所用非必要的功能，结果一下就成功了。然后就是try and error 一步步加入一些其他的功能。但是新功能可能会使产生的内核不能用，比如ACPI会让网络失效，NeoMagic的Vesafb会让内核在引导时挂起来。我原来的想法是把每一步产生的可用的内核重新命名后备用，新的内核不能用时用最近一次可用的内核顶上去。

对了，我是用genkernel来编译内核的。结果上面的办法不行，因为产生一个内核不光是kernel和initrd, 所用的module都会被更新，因为内核的版本不变，这些module都被覆盖掉了，前面备份的内核就不能用了。

解决的办法就是用这个选项，加上 －1， －2等local version, 这些内核就可以相安无事了。

----------

## punkid

 *Lance wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  ( ) Local version - append to kernel release #这个似乎没多大实际意义，只是在内核文件后附加一串字符，不用填
> 
>  
> ...

 

okay,我已经根据你的经验进行了补充。thx

----------

## superdesert

< > The SCTP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL) #stream control transmission protocol，一个新的传输层协议，与tcp,udp同层，不过很少有软件使用这个协议的

< > OHCI-1394 support #OHCI-1394,这个应该是usb和IEEE 1394接口协议的driver

[ ] Watchdog Timer Support #看门狗，需要定期为其提供信号，否则将会认为cpu出错而对其复位，嵌入式系统中常用的一种东西

[*] Profiling support (EXPERIMENTAL)   直译就是剖析，其实就是提供一种检测代码运行效率的工具，如果你不编程的话，这个东西也没有用

----------

## punkid

 *superdesert wrote:*   

> < > The SCTP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL) #stream control transmission protocol，一个新的传输层协议，与tcp,udp同层，不过很少有软件使用这个协议的
> 
> < > OHCI-1394 support #OHCI-1394,这个应该是usb和IEEE 1394接口协议的driver
> 
> [ ] Watchdog Timer Support #看门狗，需要定期为其提供信号，否则将会认为cpu出错而对其复位，嵌入式系统中常用的一种东西
> ...

 

thx superdesert,我已经修改了．

----------

## yetop

 *Quote:*   

> < > PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) #支持以太网上的点对点协议，不知道什么东西，不选好了 

 

这个才是ADSL用的 PPPoE . 

ADSL MODEM一般里边都有PPPoE, PPPoA, 一般自己拨号的用PPPoE, 很少用到PPPoA的。

----------

## punkid

 *yetop wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   < > PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) #支持以太网上的点对点协议，不知道什么东西，不选好了  
> 
> 这个才是ADSL用的 PPPoE . 
> 
> ADSL MODEM一般里边都有PPPoE, PPPoA, 一般自己拨号的用PPPoE, 很少用到PPPoA的。

 

 :Wink:  实在不好意思，这么浅显的知识我都不知道，谢谢你的补充啊！不过不知道为什么，我修改了帖子老是提交不了，下次再纠正好了。  :Sad: 

----------

## chinesedragon

 *Quote:*   

>  --- VGA text console
> 
> [*] Video mode selection support #用来修改显示模式的，一般我们在grub中会用到类似vga=788的语句，所以应该选
> 
> 上
> ...

 

我的内核用了这项，然后在 grup里加了  vga=791 的参数。

引导正常，但是装了nvidia的驱动以后。能正常进入X，但是进到X以后再用 Ctral+Alt+F1 换到控制台时就会花屏。能用 Ctral+Alt+F7换回正常X

只要把 Framebuffer 关掉以后就一切正常。

打开 Framebuffer 的话，只要不装nvidia驱动也正常。[/quote]

很不明白是什么问题。

----------

## punkid

是有这个问题，我在以前的帖子里也看到过这个，装nvidia驱动需要关了framebuffer...

你仔细搜索一下以前的帖子，有人已经说了这个问题，

----------

## chinesedragon

有没有办法解决这个问题呢？

能用图型背景，同时能用nvidia驱动

----------

## clark365

这个帖子不错，应该找个 wiki 系统发布。用论坛不方便大家一起修改完善。

推荐放到 http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page 里。

----------

## Fleta

 *punkid wrote:*   

> 是有这个问题，我在以前的帖子里也看到过这个，装nvidia驱动需要关了framebuffer...
> 
> 你仔细搜索一下以前的帖子，有人已经说了这个问题，

 

没听说过，我这儿两个都用着呢。

----------

## punkid

hey guys.

我发现了一个相当不错的linux内核配置指南文档。该文档号称Linux Kernel Configuration Archive - Best Kernel .config reference ever.

看来我自己写的这篇文章有点多余了，大家去看看这篇吧，每个选项后面都有相应的help进行解释，而且一直保持着对最新kernel的跟进。

http://kernel.xc.net/

----------

## r0bertz

现在我们有了wiki

这篇文章可以放到Wiki上了

这样的话，大家一起来完善就更方便了

edit: utf-8 encoded - eric

----------

## fcicq

SCSI generic support 最好选上

Provide legacy /dev/psaux device 如果你用X，且懒的改XOrgcfg就选

Miscellaneous device 再去看看，好象里面有需要选的 

Bootup logo #目前还不起作用，不选 （你没试过怎么知道，里面有只小企鹅，很可爱的）

NTFS file system support #如果你打算加载NTFS分区就得选上，不过有一定风险的。 （只读的没风险，这个你放心）

 [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs) #这个也是最好选上的 (不选glibc会出错)

 Kernel debugging #不要选，这个会增大很多编译时的tmp空间 （不过偶推荐选上里面的sysrq,搜索一下就知道做什么用,死机帮手）

----------

## punkid

fcicq,我已经照你的意见进行修改了。

我也觉得这东西最好还是贴wiki上让大家一起修改比较好。

不过我并不太会用wiki（这内核配置一条一条的排版很麻烦），加上我实在没啥时间来干这累活。如果谁能把2.6.16内核选项贴上去，咱们再进行修改的话那就太好了。

----------

## r0bertz

 *clark365 wrote:*   

> 这个帖子不错，应该找个 wiki 系统发布。用论坛不方便大家一起修改完善。
> 
> 推荐放到 http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page 里。

 

我们有中文版了

http://zh.gentoo-wiki.com

----------

## AnakinFoxe

<*> Parallel port IDE device support #使用IDE的光驱和硬盘的都选上好了

这个恐怕不是一般意义上的使用IDE设备吧。应该是指通过并口来使用（就是打印机用的那个）。

----------

## punkid

Sorry...这实际是一个我很早写的东西，现在自己看起来都有非常多的错误。我很想放到wiki上让大家一起来修改...但

1)我实在没有精力来进行排版，发布

2)我的机器装不了kernel-2.6.13以上的内核，所以从2.6.13以后的内核我都没有试过了

----------

## AnakinFoxe

看得出来是很早的了。新内核有不少东西都没有写上去（内核更新速度实在太快），不过这仍然是我看过的最完整的中文内核介绍了，对照http://kernel.xc.net/来慢慢配置足够了。

----------

## kurt20

da tsia hao!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pjq

很好的文章，绝对支持，希望能够增加对2.6.24内核的解释，现在有一些不一样了

----------

## zrael

Linux 2.6.19.x 内核编译配置选项简介 

http://lamp.linux.gov.cn/Linux/kernel_options.html

这上面的也很详细,可以参考.

----------

## wolfshark

好东西！！！支持1

----------

## luobo25

新的核心有许多新的选项

这篇文章很好, 建议楼主加进去 

Linux内核配置选项翻译2.6.19.1

http://hi.baidu.com/shaotg/blog/item/1b0fd9ce612eba0293457eac.html

http://hi.baidu.com/shaotg/blog/item/dfc09d44c92c5c4d500ffead.html

----------

## cover05

初来咋到 多多关照啊

----------

